# Frequency of attending church or lack there of



## j_seph (Jan 23, 2017)

Just curious how many here attend and worship together in church and frequency of.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 23, 2017)

not a place for me to check.  I don't go every time the doors are open, but I go more than just Sunday mornings.  

Our church has at least 3 services on Sunday, and some days, like yesterday we had 5 services.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jan 23, 2017)

This survey brings to mind a conversation I had several years ago with an SBC pastor on the occasion of his 6th, and last, time retiring from the ministry.  He told me that he recalled a time when two pastors in conversation would not ask "How many did you have in Worship Service last Sunday?" but would ask "How many do you have regularly attending Sunday School?" (He was referencing the mid-twentieth century).  He obviously felt that what had been a better perspective in the ministry had been lost.


----------



## Israel (Jan 24, 2017)

I would recommend a few episodes, if inclined, of Leah Remini's show regarding Scientology. There's some insight into the religious mindset that might not be lost on a seeker.
This is where I now find a particular piquing and am lost as to a response beyond relating the things I see in it.
There's one episode (I caught a few in no particular order) where sometime in (I believe) the 90's they had "won" their fight to be recognized by the government as a religion, and as such, in addition to the "legitimacy" were accorded 501c3 status. In the episode it shows a gathering/assembly/meeting with much hoopla "We Won!".

I think some of you see a dilemma. Not merely with anything regarding Scientology...but what is "arranged"...established, submitted 'under' for approval of the government. No, I am not a christian anarchist, at least in what some might think is a mind seeing an issue here. But how can a gathering of what is "not of this world" be established under an approval of its being of what is?

I know some of the arguments, but the ones I know are facile, at best. The most transparent of all is probably going to be mentioned.

A man has a vision (he believes) or calling (he believes) or direction of the Lord (he believes), calling him to "ministry" or establish a church. He then goes about doing what he sees all (or most) others have done for expediency's sake. He gets the paperwork in order, finds a meeting place, sets up shop and hangs out a sign. (Consider this already done by the "larger" institutions) We are legit! 

And then folks seeking Jesus Christ in whatever manner, or fellowship (after whatever manner) are called by a sign that, to one measure or another declares His name, His gathering place, the "church". The gathering of the "called out".

I know there be lords many, and gods many...but is there any particular malignity in seeking to declare the Lord's name under what is fully submitted to what is not the Lord's name (let the reader discern) for approval, legitimacy...the "right" to function?

Constantine was, and was therefore a necessary constitution of experience to which the seeker is exposed in the truth of his seeking. The legitimizing of a something to this world.


Yet, I find the faith of the Son of God quite different.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 24, 2017)

My family and I just started attending Athens Church. We first went on Christmas Eve and have been back twice since, as   I really enjoy the music and atmosphere there. I do not plan on going every weekend, but maybe twice a month as deer camp is always calling.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 24, 2017)

GAGE said:


> My family and I just started attending Athens Church. We first went on Christmas Eve and have been back twice since, as   I really enjoy the music and atmosphere there. I do not plan on going every weekend, but maybe twice a month as deer camp is always calling.


Glad you found a church and are attending some as well. Myself I go Wed, Sunday morning and evening services. That little boost on Wed has been very refreshing. I tried skipping the Wed night service a few times when I started at our church, 3 times I skipped to do something I wanted but did not need to do. All 3 times what I wanted to do flopped and went belly up. I looked up and said Lord, I understand. I have only been back into church for 2 years, and many years before that it was only once a week. I do have to say life has been better since I have gotten myself back to where I should be and worshiping him more.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 24, 2017)

I would encourage any person to only gather with other Christians when you want to. And then God will see your heart. Dont just enjoy the music......worship God thru it.
Shake some hands. Search each prayer. Make some friends.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Israel said:


> I would recommend a few episodes, if inclined, of Leah Remini's show regarding Scientology. There's some insight into the religious mindset that might not be lost on a seeker.
> This is where I now find a particular piquing and am lost as to a response beyond relating the things I see in it.
> There's one episode (I caught a few in no particular order) where sometime in (I believe) the 90's they had "won" their fight to be recognized by the government as a religion, and as such, in addition to the "legitimacy" were accorded 501c3 status. In the episode it shows a gathering/assembly/meeting with much hoopla "We Won!".
> 
> ...



So you know what the church is and what it is not?

John 15: 10 If you keep my commandments, you shall abide in my love ; even as I have kept my 
father's commandments and abide in his love.

When I read John 14 and 15, I read not that Jesus is speaking to me as an individual, and that I should also wash the feet of the worldly, but to his disciples and me as a member of the church Jesus is forming.  And the commandments here, like washing each others feet and "abide in me" are not for me as an individual in a faith relationship with Him, but rather as a individual in The Church. His church, His institution in the world. John 14 and 15 is about how we should treat each other within The Church and it defines the character of the church in my view.

So the church I view, that I know, the place where we gather as friends of each other and Him, is not a creature come out of the mouths of men, but from the very mouth of God ( according to John).

But then... perhaps I am possessed and it is a devil that eggs me on to praise God and his creations thinking that in scripture alone someone like me would read the source of what the church is and what it is not and think it enough worry on the subject to make my generalization.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 27, 2017)

Me too Gordy.


----------

